# Artichoke hearts



## lyndalou (Nov 10, 2013)

I recently went to Sam's and bought a huge jar of artichoke hearts (not pickled). Now I don't know what to do with them. I know about the dip that everyone makes, but would appreciate any other suggestions.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 10, 2013)

I like this recipe Sam the Cooking Guy - Pasta with Artichokes
I usually add some cooked chicken and grape tomatoes, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 10, 2013)

This casserole from The Frugal Gourmet is very good.


Spinach Artichoke Casserole Recipe by dreamsequence | Epicurious.com


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 10, 2013)

We put them in salads, and I make an antipasto pasta dish with any antipasto ingredients I have on hand - Italian cured meats, cheeses, roasted red peppers, artichoke hearts,  garbanzo beans, etc. I dress it with red-wine vinegar and olive oil, throw in some basil, pesto or oregano, S&P to taste - done. It's good hot or room temperature.


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 10, 2013)

I like them on pizza


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 10, 2013)

MY mother, when making some kind of Brisket, or roast , inn addition to carrots and potatoes, she would add the artichoke hearts to it.  ( she would use the ones that were whole, not quartered.)


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2013)

I've made shrimp scampi with the addition of artichoke hearts.  I've used both jarred and frozen.


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 10, 2013)

I like them in an omelette  with marinara and cheese...


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 10, 2013)

I love them in so many things, but one of my fave ways is roasted with a little olive oil, salt and fresh cracked black pepper.  I did that the other day - turned on a good movie and just snacked on them.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 10, 2013)

I like to saute some in garlic butter.  

I get mine canned, so I rinse thoroughly first.   You might want to taste the liquid they are in.  Mine have a citrus like flavor which I don't care for.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 11, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I like this recipe Sam the Cooking Guy - Pasta with Artichokes
> I usually add some cooked chicken and grape tomatoes, too.



Dry or sweet vermouth?


----------



## pacanis (Nov 11, 2013)

I keep a bottle of dry on hand. It's my goto when a dish calls for white wine because it keeps forever and I'm not a wine drinker.  I like the flavor.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 11, 2013)

They are very good deep fried in a beer batter or a tempura batter.  You can drain them, dry them and do them whole or chop them and deep fry them as fritters.  Good served with a dipping sauce of ranch dressing with a squirt of lemon juice or a big pinch of cayenne.  Good pub food!


----------



## ShellyCooks (Nov 11, 2013)

Marinate some and use them in panini sandwiches with cheese, tomato, red onion, cooked chicken or deli meats, etc.  Yum!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 11, 2013)

ShellyCooks said:


> Marinate some and use them in panini sandwiches with cheese, tomato, red onion, cooked chicken or deli meats, etc.  Yum!!!



That sounds great.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, I love all these ideas. I'll have to pick up a big jar next time I'm in Costco. 

I make a mushroom garlic smothered chicken dish and tuck them between the chicken pieces before I finish the dish in the oven. There's something about that gravy having a perfect balance for the artichoke hearts. It makes a pretty presentation too.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 11, 2013)

As always you all have come across with some great ideas. tonight, I will saute them in garlic butter to go with a skirt steak I have marinating. Thank you All for the great ideas.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 11, 2013)

I think the ones I buy are already marinated. I'll have to check the jar in the cupboard.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2013)

The marinated ones are great on a salad.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 11, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> The marinated ones are great on a salad.


I have had them that way and liked it. I usually just eat them the way they come out of the jar, maybe on a snack plate with cheese, crackers, and olives.


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 12, 2013)

I had them once, on an hors d'oeuvre platter at a party, filled with Heinz canned vegetable salad (aka Russian Salad - cooked mixed veg (carrots, potatoes and peas, etc.,) in salad cream. Pretty vile but I saw a certain promise and developed a home-made recipe with "good" lemon mayonnaise and freshly cooked and cooled veg and it turned out very well. Can't remember the details but it wasn't hard to invent.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 12, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> I had them once, on an hors d'oeuvre platter at a party, filled with Heinz canned vegetable salad (aka Russian Salad - cooked mixed veg (carrots, potatoes and peas, etc.,) in salad cream. Pretty vile but I saw a certain promise and developed a home-made recipe with "good" lemon mayonnaise and freshly cooked and cooled veg and it turned out very well. Can't remember the details but it wasn't hard to invent.



I had to look up both Russian salad and salad cream as I have never heard of either  It's a type of potato salad, sometimes with meat in it, and the salad cream is described as similar to a thinned Miracle Whip. Interesting. 

http://salad.gourmetrecipe.com/russian-salad


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2013)

we will be having artichokes for Thanksgiving my m-I-l use to always have artichokes with her dinners  she would  quarter them  sauté them in a mix of evoo and butter, along with fresh chopped parsley, garlic and then the chokes,salt and pepper and a splash of dry white wine.
kades


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 13, 2013)

a friend posted this on her facebook.
I havent given it a try, but its definitely on my list of recipes to try.
Uses canned artichokes

Closet Cooking: Artichoke Bread


----------



## yummy_food (Nov 13, 2013)

Artichokes stuffed with chopped meat and curcuma, yummmm


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 13, 2013)

larry_stewart said:


> a friend posted this on her facebook.
> I havent given it a try, but its definitely on my list of recipes to try.
> Uses canned artichokes
> 
> Closet Cooking: Artichoke Bread



I used to make something like this ages ago Larry, and I forgot all about it.
It's just fabulous. Thanks for the reminder..


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 13, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I used to make something like this ages ago Larry, and I forgot all about it.
> It's just fabulous. Thanks for the reminder..



Im glad you give it a positive review, because I am looking SOOOO forward to making it  

The recipe originally called for spinach too, but they had taken it out in this revised version.  Either way, looks and sounds great


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 13, 2013)

Larry, I remember making it with split baguette breads, with much of the soft bread removed. Cut into portions it was much easier to handle as finger food rather than a standard French bread. 
I'm defiantly making this again soon, and I never used spinach although it might be good.


----------

